# New beekeeper in phoenix az area



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, your hens will be good with the bees. They clean up small hive beetles and other intruders you do not want in your hive. Do not fence them in together. They may have to run if the bees ever get defensive.


----------



## AZBEEK (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello beeherder!
Welcome this is a great place to learn 
I'm up in north central AZ Dewey going into my second year I have VSH bees they are a little testy but keep the hive clean of mites.


----------



## beeherder (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks azbeek. 
I will be spending some time studying on here, I'm sure.
I just moved back to phoenix, so I will be distracted getting the house in order for a while, but once my working and home life get stabilized again, and my critter activities get leveled off, I'll be spending some time in the nights reading and figuring out things.
We used to have a cabin outside of prescott when I was really young, and we'd roll through dewey on the way up there. Stop and eat in mayer early in the morning, then get up north. Good memories of my parents and grandparents, who are no longer around, associated with dewey 
Chino valley also, as we'd go to the corn festival there many decades? yup, decades ago 
We'll see ya 'round


----------



## beeherder (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks ambee, for the info.
I had heard from the Bonnie, the lady I got the hive from, that the chickens and bees should get along.
I was just wondering if the chickens would try to snack on the bees as they sit on the landing zone cooling themselves, and I wondered if the bees would keep them in line  Thanks again.
Thinking about getting some ducks also. I don't think they'll go after the bees, but I could be wrong.
I eventually want to get a pond, maybe a portable swimming pool, of tilapia or some fish, and was thinking about if the fish would eat the bees or not, but I'm sure there's someone on here that's already posted on that subject. Prior to bees I had an idea of attracting bugs with lights, like the zappers do, but instead of electrocution I'd have fans to blow the bugs into the water for the fish to eat, but with bees I think that I'll have to do it at night while the bees are snug in the hive, and not only will the lights work better then, but hopefully the bees won't be fish chow 
Thanks for the knowledge


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Welcome new beekeeper. I hope you enjoy beekeeping as much as I do.


----------



## beeherder (Aug 7, 2011)

Joseph, are you a locksmith, safe tech? There was one on a forum I belong to by your name, You?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

That's interesting, but, nope, not me.


----------

